# Best Satellite for RV Trailer



## MacGolf52 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm new to RVing and the forum. I'm looking at a 32" X 12.5" Winegard Satellite dish. Supposedly it automatically finds your satellites once you arrive at your destination and turn it on. Anyone have experience with the Winegard dome style dish?
Or what really works best?  Tripod, cable, and setting it in best spot?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mac be sure to post back with your finding. I am thinking of replacing the SAT on top of my MH with an in-motion type SAT.


----------



## LEN (Apr 16, 2013)

Just for what it is worth. I bought the portable auto diss/dome and the small tripod to go with it. It will reach 100+ feet away from the motor home and my total cost was about $700. By the time I have it set up and powered(a 12 volt ciggie plug) and get to the receiver it's locked on the sats. Good side I can park under the trees, bad side you must set it up, set up tripod 1 min, hook cable and power 2 min, set dish on tripod another min, so in 5 min it's all set.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Len where do you hook up the cable from the sat and power supply. I have also consider a Vue tailgater as a replacement


----------



## MacGolf52 (Apr 17, 2013)

H2H1,
I take it "in-motion" means you can watch TV in your motor home as you roll down the road?  So far only Len has replied and what he states makes sense. Setting up "auto" dish and tripod/cable w/ power in a clear location. I have heard of the "tailgater" dish system, maybe that's what Len is talking about, sort of. 
Doesn't sound that troublesome to do each time you relocate.


----------



## MacGolf52 (Apr 17, 2013)

Len,
Thanks for the idea. I think you're right and your setup is the way to go. I used to camp, now I'll be "RVing", in some spots in Montana that have lots of overhead trees. So a portable is probably the best way to go. 
Is the system you have, on the tripod, a "dome style" or is it an exposed dish?, and it sounds like it locates satellites automatically, instead of having to use an expensive meter. 
What brand dish?  I have DirectTV. 
Thanks again. Tom


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Mac PM Ken at Grandview trailer sales. he has what is all the cube, I think that the name. and way it all inclusive just set it on the ground and hook it up. I also does all the work for you. I have seen a lot at football games sitting on back of cars, trucks and other type of vehicles.

Ken is on here and is a very honest dealer, look for GTS on here. tell him Hollis sent you.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Tom just saw you have direct TV, so you are ahead of the game, but I got to tell you this. Disk will let you pay as you go, but it is by the month.If in the winter you aren't camping you will not be charged for the service, but if you have Direct TV in your house you are already paying for the service, just take a receiver to the  camper and get it programed


----------



## vanole (Apr 17, 2013)

Len is a very wise man...

I agree with him concerning the portable on a tripod.  Not every site you pull into is satellite friendly, however with the portable you can make it so.  

Hollis I have an in-motion satellite on the roof and not worth the money in my opinion.  Mine is an 07 vintage and maybe the newer ones are better.  

I think what Hollis is talking about is the Vue Cube and I see them in the park quite a bit down here in south Florida.  Heard good reports also.  I also see another portable called the Wineguard Anser which is automatic which and  has the ability to receive all Dish HD and SD programming and receives all Direct tv standard programming and is also compatible with Bell tv in Canada.

I'm sure their are others.  I want to get a portable but haven't run that one past the wife yet.


----------



## MacGolf52 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hollis, Len, et al.,
Talked with the tech-savvy people at Solid Signal today.  They informed me the Winegard Dome system works great in SD standard definition, but is not HD.  Still have to deal with the line-of-sight issues, Len had mentioned.  For me the SD is a deal breaker.  We want HD high definition, primarily for Sunday NFL Ticket.  We play Fantasy Football and are Green Bay Packer fans.  We spend 4-6 weeks out west hunting every year.  Looks like the tripod with the Slim Line 5LNB RV Kit ($146) will work best.  I will invest in a Meter ($350-$599), rather than calling the local satellite company @$65 to tune in the Ka & Ku bands. With the tripod, I can locate the dish within 100yds of the RV.  More hassle to setup and tune in, but thats what I've been told to get HD.  
Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread.  Looking forward to sleeping in my RV vs the old canvas tent!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Jeff, yes you right it is the cube, I can never remember that name. I guess it old age sneaking in on me. Yes I am leaning more and more toward it also. I was thinking of the "boss" when I was thinking of in motion, so I can say that is off the radar. I will get a Cube in the very near future. BTW I will be getting it from Ken


----------



## LEN (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry not back sooner.
Yes it is a dome so really not exposed to the elements.
I'm still in the process of figuring the best way to mount the cables.
Right now I ran the first 50' of cable from in the MH and the sat receiver drilled though the firewall and have the cable velcro taped to the inside behind the door while going down the road. 
Then drop it out the bottom, witch is open and run to the dish. And there is 12 volt power to the same area from the coach batteries so I tied in there also.
Takes maybe 5 min to drag the Dish and trypod out of the bay and set it(most of the time in front of the MH), and just plug it into power and Sat cable.
I do have a cell phone app for the tight spots and can have a good idea where to set the dish.


LEN


----------



## vanole (Apr 17, 2013)

Hollis,

Old age has gotten the both of us my friend.  Heck the last two years I was on active duty I could not have remembered my name if I did not have a name tape or name tag on my uniform.  Even worse I open the fridge and for the life of me can't remember what I opened the door to get.

After I talk to my wife and get the green light I will get one and plan on contacting Ken also.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 18, 2013)

I know about the refrigerator, I just open it up to see if the light is still on. and where the little guy is that knows when to cut it on. I guess he cut it off also.


----------

